# After some advice...



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Long story short, I've got a lump of cash that's doing F/A in the bank at the moment so I thought I'd use it to trade used cars, and combine it with my detailing experience.

I want to make it a legit little part time business so I need an insurance policy to cover me on any cars I buy, moving around, test drives etc.

I won't be detailing cars for clients, only selling well prepared cars up to about £3k in value. The biggest problem I've come up against is that I'm 21 and trade policies start at 25, any advice welcome.

TIA

Pete

ETA: this gave me the inspiration http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=128310&highlight=PDV40


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We should be able to sort out Motor Trade Road Risks at 21, provided with can stick with a reasonable value (ie up £5k should fine). The Insurers may possiblly want to put a vehicle cc restriction, possibly 1600cc, depending on the rest of the risk etc, but this is usually negotiable.

I'm almost certain they will exclude sports and performance vehicles though.

If you want to give me a ring, please do so on the freephone number in my signature. I will need to send a presentation off to get the quote and this means it could take up to 48hrs to get the quote back as unfortunately a few underwriting staff at the Insurers are off sick at the moment.


----------

